# Sig Request



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

I m currently looking for a new sig, with Sonnen, Rampage & Hardy and pics and any style u like thanks.



Fighters - Sonnen, Rampage & Hardy

Title: _JB_

Sub-Text: none

Colors: any

Size: 500 x 200

Avatar?: Yes


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll try and make something. Idk about the avy though, it's two fighters too many for a small space lol.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Just make the avy Dan Hardy thanks.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Thanks alot thats great.


----------

